# everyone's blogs



## Patricia (Jan 30, 2010)

Okay guys, this is a just a 'sweep up' kind of thread.

Can I ask anyone who has a blog on here to just, like, stick it onto this thread? I'm finally wanting to get around to linking them through from my blog, and I'm covered in confusion about how many there are...

Northerner: yes.
Salmonpuff?
SacredHeart?
Er...I know there are more. Or fewer. I don't know.

Anyway. If you'd like your blog linked through from mine, please just stick it on this thread.

Also, if anyone's Twittering and wants following...I have virtually no idea how to do this, but I've signed up and am curious about how it works. I've linked me Twitters (below par, I suspect) through my blog...but can't figure out really how anything else works and don't have much time at the moment...But I'm interested in following diabetes Twitters generally...

Okay, nuff waffle.

Many thanks!


----------



## SacredHeart (Jan 30, 2010)

Good idea  Mine is 'Instructions Not Included', and it's here: http://instructionsni.blogspot.com


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 30, 2010)

yep, clicky linky in my sig. I'm hoping on getting a .co.uk domain in the next couple of weeks


----------



## SacredHeart (Jan 30, 2010)

Show off xx


----------



## Northerner (Jan 30, 2010)

Mine is 'Poems for Active Diabetics' at http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 30, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Show off xx



too right


----------



## am64 (Jan 30, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Mine is 'Poems for Active Diabetics' at http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com



don't you do poems for Non active diabetics?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 30, 2010)

am64 said:


> don't you do poems for Non active diabetics?



Those would be on my other blog, that I haven't created yet...


----------



## shiv (Jan 30, 2010)

mine is in my signature too...i update it on wednesdays (just for reference!)


----------



## Patricia (Jan 31, 2010)

Thank you all -- I'll get them up this week!

Best,

xxoo


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm tempted to start a blog, can anyone reccomend any sites?


----------



## Patricia (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey Tom

Wordpress and Blogspot are both good, and free of course. Lots of flexibility and easy to manage.

If you Google up free blogs, you will find lots of places...But personally I'd go with a really well known one -- the support and forums are good etc...

Go for it!


----------



## SacredHeart (Jan 31, 2010)

I like blogspot myself.


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 31, 2010)

I've started a blog so here's the link for those that are interested:

http://diabetesdramasetal.blogspot.com/


----------



## Northerner (Jan 31, 2010)

When I was setting up mine I did a bit of investigation. Blogger (blogspot) is now owned by Google and offers slightly more (IMO) in the way of features than Wordpress. Wordpress blogs tend to look more attractive, although you can tailor Blogger templates if you don't like the provided templates - you need to know a little html and css though. I don't think Google Adsense works with Wordpress. That's where you get context-sensitive adverts on your blog page - if people click on an advert, you get paid, although it is a miniscule amount and virtually no-one clicks on them (I've had about 20 clicks in 8 months)


----------



## Northerner (Jan 31, 2010)

Tom Hreben said:


> I've started a blog so here's the link for those that are interested:
> 
> http://diabetesdramasetal.blogspot.com/



Haha! My advice was a little late! But see you've gone down the blogger route - will take a look!


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 31, 2010)

I couldn't suss out Wordpress, it defeated me at the first hurdle! Blogger seems to be an easy to use interface. It's nice an simple I think.


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 31, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Haha! My advice was a little late! But see you've gone down the blogger route - will take a look!



Let me know what you think.


----------



## SacredHeart (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice one Tom.  I've linked you on mine


----------



## Patricia (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry to miss the last few of these posts...don't know why they didn't show up in my email...ANYWAY. Tom: great stuff. I'll put yours up too. 

Tomorrow. Sleep now.


----------



## katie (Feb 1, 2010)

Northe, everything works in wordpress.  It's used by web designers to build websites, not just blogs.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 1, 2010)

katie said:


> Northe, everything works in wordpress.  It's used by web designers to build websites, not just blogs.



adsense won't work in wordpress. They don't allow advertising unless you have it hosted elsewhere


----------



## katie (Feb 1, 2010)

That makes sense, I host my own.

Patricia, i'm now following you on Twitter


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 1, 2010)

katie said:


> That makes sense, I host my own.



do you have to pay wordpress for the 'domain mapping'. Apparently to redirect your blog to your own domain you have to pay $10 a year


----------



## katie (Feb 1, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> do you have to pay wordpress for the 'domain mapping'. Apparently to redirect your blog to your own domain you have to pay $10 a year



Nope I dont have to pay for that!  That's taken care of by my host.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 1, 2010)

katie said:


> Nope I dont have to pay for that!  That's taken care of by my host.



how do i do that?


----------



## katie (Feb 1, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> how do i do that?



You would need to host it on your own webspace.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 1, 2010)

katie said:


> You would need to host it on your own webspace.



that sounds so confusing


----------



## katie (Feb 1, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> that sounds so confusing



Maybe you should just use blogspot instead


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 1, 2010)

katie said:


> Maybe you should just use blogspot instead



i broke blogger lol 

i might have to go back...import all my posts back over there

are there any other decent blogging platforms?


----------



## Freddie99 (Feb 1, 2010)

Sam,

Fancy doing a guest post for my blog?

Tom


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 1, 2010)

Tom Hreben said:


> Sam,
> 
> Fancy doing a guest post for my blog?
> 
> Tom



 yeeeeeeeeeeees

speaking of, I must get on with becky's guest post.

Looks like I'm going back to blogger peeps!


----------



## Freddie99 (Feb 1, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> yeeeeeeeeeeees
> 
> speaking of, I must get on with becky's guest post.
> 
> Looks like I'm going back to blogger peeps!



Ok, type it up into a word document, I'll send you a PM with my e-mail. Just send it to me when you're done.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 1, 2010)

blogger won't import my wordpress entries noooooooooo


----------



## Northerner (Feb 2, 2010)

Tom Hreben said:


> I couldn't suss out Wordpress, it defeated me at the first hurdle! Blogger seems to be an easy to use interface. It's nice an simple I think.



I've made the link clickable in your signature


----------



## Freddie99 (Feb 2, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I've made the link clickable in your signature



Thanks Northerner, much appreciated. My most recent post is rather morbid.


----------



## RachelT (Feb 2, 2010)

I've been reading up...By the way, good blog Tom,  very interesting. I'd like to write one myself, but i really don't think anybody would be interested in my bleetings... Nor am i disciplined enough to keep writing stuff down, i think. I suppose if i combined my diabetes complaints with a rolling book review and what i like on tv, then i minght be able to fill a page. I'm a bit afriad of getting hot under the collar about work stuff coz that may lead to getting the sack..


----------



## Patricia (Feb 4, 2010)

You should do one, Rachel...

I think it can be about 'angle' -- so reviewing and stuff could all fold in together... Sometimes diabetes blogs are very directed about diabetes, and sometimes it's all about 'life with D', as it were...

Okay, bye.

Katie, thank you for following me! Quite taken with Twitter, in some strange way... A bit haiku-ish sometimes, which I'm enjoying...

xxoo


----------



## Freddie99 (Feb 4, 2010)

Mine's just turned into a moan for the most recent post. Damn Levemir...


----------



## Patricia (Feb 4, 2010)

That happens Tom! Sorry about the levermir issue...but it seems that as usual you have a better hold on things than a DSN does...

Everyone's up now in my sidebar, so thanks!


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 4, 2010)

I've been really enjoying reading your blog, by the way Patricia. I've been meaning to say!  Thanks for the link


----------



## Patricia (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks SH -- I'm a bit perplexed though why I don't have anything coming through from search engines yet?! I think I've done everything I'm supposed to do...It seemed to come through much faster on my last blog...

I read somewhere to remove everything from the old blog sidebar, which I've done. No links anyway, except a 'moved' sign...

Any thoughts? Some of my reason for doing this is raising awareness and 'sharing', and if I'm not able to attract random folks, that seems a shame...

My deep down drive is that I couldn't find anyplace to read about diagnosis and feelings etc when E was diagnosed. I REALLY want people to be able to find me for this reason! 

Hmmm...


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 4, 2010)

I know! I can never find my blog on search engines either. Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 4, 2010)

Patricia said:


> Thanks SH -- I'm a bit perplexed though why I don't have anything coming through from search engines yet?! I think I've done everything I'm supposed to do...It seemed to come through much faster on my last blog...
> 
> I read somewhere to remove everything from the old blog sidebar, which I've done. No links anyway, except a 'moved' sign...
> 
> ...



hi patricia, it took a while for search engine people to come through onto my old wordpress blog. Then they all came in waves  they'll come


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 4, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> I know! I can never find my blog on search engines either. Anyone know anything about this?



with blogspot its wierd...i can't find my new one on google either...even if i type in really obvious stuff...but I know they can be found...they're probably on page 8732873947923 or something


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 4, 2010)

Hmmm.....wonder if there's some sort of widget to boost you up?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 4, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Hmmm.....wonder if there's some sort of widget to boost you up?



i'm just looking up about search engine optimisation on blogger. It's very confusing...........

here ya go

http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/blogger/thread?tid=192ad1e622b6bba3&hl=en


----------



## Patricia (Feb 4, 2010)

Well flipping heck you are not going to believe what I've just found!!! OMG I'm so cross.

Like you Sam I've been sitting here off and on for the last coupla weeks looking at the optimiser thing...

FINALLY went back just now and checked my 'Privacy' stuff in Settings: and the thing saying I want to be visible to search engines wasn't checked!!! ARGH!!!

I remember looking at this when I first did this blog...but I must have skipped over it too quickly. Because the rest of the options I don't want -- only seen by people I know etc -- and I must have missed this one.

Oh MAN! What an idiot I am...

Sigh. Okay, let's see what happens...

Wouldn't it be AWFUL if it made absolutely no difference?!

NOW I wonder how the heck I'm getting ANYONE visiting! I get like 50 per day at the moment. Not much, I know, but they must just be folks! Oh my.

Blast.

So check your privacy settings!


----------



## katie (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for that Patricia.  Just checked my settings and mine was blocked too, lol.  Not that ive been advertising it!  Need to write a proper post first  Maybe later...


----------



## Viki (Feb 12, 2010)

Ok i have a confession, i started a blog mid January, wimped out of sharing it and abandoned it. 

So now im resurrecting it, or at least i want to but i cant for the life of me think of a title which doesnt make me sound like a moron . . .


----------



## Steff (Feb 12, 2010)

Viki said:


> Ok i have a confession, i started a blog mid January, wimped out of sharing it and abandoned it.
> 
> So now im resurrecting it, or at least i want to but i cant for the life of me think of a title which doesnt make me sound like a moron . . .



bittersweet?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 12, 2010)

Viki said:


> Ok i have a confession, i started a blog mid January, wimped out of sharing it and abandoned it.
> 
> So now im resurrecting it, or at least i want to but i cant for the life of me think of a title which doesnt make me sound like a moron . . .



It is tricky - I thought of a good one the other day and found someone else had already thought of it What about Poddington's Posts?


----------



## Viki (Feb 12, 2010)

Northerner said:


> It is tricky - I thought of a good one the other day and found someone else had already thought of it What about Poddington's Posts?



I started it as PoddingtonPump originally, but i'd rather something that instantly identifies it as a diabetes blog, not a demented 80s cartoon fan's blog!! 

Plus i found someone else whos called their pump Poddington the other day which annoyed me . . .

I really like Steff's bittersweet, a play on words of something to do with diabetes, but i want it to have a positive spin on it.

Dont want much do I


----------



## Steff (Feb 12, 2010)

Viki said:


> I started it as PoddingtonPump originally, but i'd rather something that instantly identifies it as a diabetes blog, not a demented 80s cartoon fan's blog!!
> 
> Plus i found someone else whos called their pump Poddington the other day which annoyed me . . .
> 
> ...



sweetsucsess.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 12, 2010)

What about 'DiabetesVikipaedia'?


----------



## Steff (Feb 12, 2010)

shame her name was not joanne it could of been jobloggs lol


----------



## Viki (Feb 12, 2010)

Northerner said:


> What about 'DiabetesVikipaedia'?



Ooh that makes me sounds very knowledgeable!!! 

I just thought of one i think is cool, but that might only be because its late and i have a warped sense of humour, but it is factually correct . . .

"Tales of a Pump Parasite"

(Parasite being "something that exists by taking from or depending on another" )

I like it


----------



## Viki (Feb 12, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> shame her name was not joanne it could of been jobloggs lol



Awesome!! My sisters name is Joanne, i am now annoyed that i wasnt born first!!


----------



## Steff (Feb 12, 2010)

Viki said:


> Ooh that makes me sounds very knowledgeable!!!
> 
> I just thought of one i think is cool, but that might only be because its late and i have a warped sense of humour, but it is factually correct . . .
> 
> ...



Genuis Viki see your getting the ideas flowing now x


----------



## Northerner (Feb 12, 2010)

Viki said:


> Ooh that makes me sounds very knowledgeable!!!
> 
> I just thought of one i think is cool, but that might only be because its late and i have a warped sense of humour, but it is factually correct . . .
> 
> ...



What about Tales of a Pump Symbiont? Sounds a bit more attractive than parasite! And it needs you as much as you need it!


----------



## Viki (Feb 12, 2010)

Northerner said:


> What about Tales of a Pump Symbiont? Sounds a bit more attractive than parasite! And it needs you as much as you need it!



For some bizarre reason Symbiont freaks me out a bit, i think its all the mind control connotations that go with it.

Strange from the girl who is choosing to refer to herself publically as a parasite


----------



## Northerner (Feb 12, 2010)

Viki said:


> For some bizarre reason Symbiont freaks me out a bit, i think its all the mind control connotations that go with it.
> 
> Strange from the girl who is choosing to refer to herself publically as a parasite



Pump and Parasite is alliterative though, which is good. When I think of symbionts, I think of the lovely Ezri Dax from DS9 (with her gorgeous short haircut)


----------



## Viki (Feb 13, 2010)

Funny, mine was more like this:






he he


----------



## Northerner (Feb 13, 2010)

Viki said:


> Funny, mine was more like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Depends how you were brought up I suppose! Now you mention it, the stargate ones were pretty nasty!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 13, 2010)

Viki said:


> Funny, mine was more like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THIS!!!

i miss stargate  jack o'neil FTW!


----------



## Viki (Feb 13, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> THIS!!!
> 
> i miss stargate  jack o'neil FTW!



I was a secret fan . . . .

That picture reminded me of the Star Trek ear worms!!! I had nightmares for weeks after seeing that as a kid!!!


----------



## Old Holborn (Feb 13, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Pump and Parasite is alliterative though, which is good. When I think of symbionts, I think of the lovely Ezri Dax from DS9 (with her gorgeous short haircut)


 

Looks like she's been run over by a Motorbike


----------



## Patricia (Feb 13, 2010)

Or a large snake...

Viki, I like the parasite thing -- alliterative, as Northerner says, AND a bit eye-catching, which is good. Also, there is already a d-blog called bittersweet...

Good luck, and go for it.

xxoo


----------



## RachelT (Feb 13, 2010)

Northie, i never had you down as a trekkie! I'll admit, i went thorugh a trekkie mad stage at uni, but i've lost touch.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 13, 2010)

RachelT said:


> Northie, i never had you down as a trekkie! I'll admit, i went thorugh a trekkie mad stage at uni, but i've lost touch.



Big fan ever since Captain Kirk and Mr Spock! Only to watch though, never became part of Starfleet like a couple of my friends did I do wonder though whether the attraction has been that they have a lot of lovely short-haired women in every series (except the old one) - Tasha Yar (TNG), Kira, Ezri (DS9), Kes, Seven (Voyager), T'Pol (Enterprise)...

Not that I took that much notice of course!


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 13, 2010)

I've been a fan of Trek since I was a teen  I can't say I ever liked TOS though, if I'm honest.


----------



## PhilT (Feb 13, 2010)

Lol, That's another thing me and Northerner have in common, first Kate Bush now Star Trek. I've been a fan since I was a kid watching TOS.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 13, 2010)

PhilT said:


> Lol, That's another thing me and Northerner have in common, first Kate Bush now Star Trek. I've been a fan since I was a kid watching TOS.



Obviously, you have impeccable taste in your selection of futuristic space operas!


----------



## katie (Mar 2, 2010)

I finally got round to writing a post.  It isn't particularly interesting but here you go: http://www.katieinoz.co.nr/ 



Let me know if you want a link. xx


----------



## rossi_mac (Mar 2, 2010)

Katie, excellent, sounds like you're having a ball, just don't get too lost!

Take care of yourself 

Rossi


----------



## Steff (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice one Katie nice to finally able to read it hun xx


----------



## katie (Mar 2, 2010)

I'll try not to rossi 

I'm hoping to have some more stuff to write about and some good pictures after this weekend, we are driving the great ocean road  

Goodnight! xx


----------

